# [SOLVED] 99 malibu will crank, but not start



## grogg1256 (Mar 27, 2008)

i have a 99 malibu and this weekend, while driving, it died. my husband looked it over, and thought it was the ignition control module, because he checked it with his meter and could read power going in, but none was coming out. he replaced it, but with no luck. there have not been any dummy lights recently, a few months ago, the check engine light came on, but it went off the next time i started it. 
the engine will crank, but will not engage. there arent any strange noises, and all the accesories work.
im not very engine savvy, but i try--and i will relay info to my husband who is quite frustrated with the computers in new cars and would much rather return to the way they used to be!


----------



## BUDFAN8 (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: 99 malibu will crank, but not start*

first thing to do is find out what is missing. the car needs fuel, spark, and air to run.

if he can do a few tests to find out witch one its lacking it would help to figure out what is going on.

first test pull a plug wire off put a spark plug in it lay it on the block or any good metal part and turn the ignition over look for spark.

second you will need a fuel pressure gauge to see how much pressure you have at the fuel rail

third make sure your air filter is in good enough condition to let air through it.

after you find out witch your car is lacking we will try to send you in the right direction.


Bud.


----------



## grogg1256 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: 99 malibu will crank, but not start*

he let someone borrow his fuel pressure gauge..so you know how that goes--but he thinks the fuel seems fine. hes lacking spark, and he started tracking it from the battery, and the juice ran out at the ignition control module. which is before the spark plugs, so there definitely is no spark. he isnt here at the moment, so im going from memory, youll have to excuse me!!
but since im the one that drives the car...
1. on occasion, it would idle rough at redlights
2. i have had the abs, brake, check engine and coolant lights come on, but they were always gone at next start up
3. the sun roof doesnt always close
4. i have had to tap the gas to get it to start on occasion
5. he just happened to be driving when it died, and it made a lot of racket and backfired when he tried to restart it, and that was the end of it.
i really appreciate your help!!!


----------



## Whitetail Crazy (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: 99 malibu will crank, but not start*

Is the security light flashing? I had a grand am recently that would crank and not start, let sit for 10 minutes with key on and it would start. 
I also posted an FYI on a odd finding. Unplug mass air flow sensor to see if it will start.


----------



## grogg1256 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: 99 malibu will crank, but not start*

nothing done today seemed to solve the problem, but its definitely lacking spark. he replaced the crank postioning sensor, but still nothing. he then traced and probed all the wires in the entire car with his ohm meter--and no problems. from reading various things, he then went on to the ignition switch. he took it out and tested it according to the haynes book, and was only getting about half of the steps? to show currency. the other ones would read around 6--i forgot to ask if it was ohm or volts or??. he is looking for any other way to test it because this part is another 90 and he wants to make sure this is the problem.

i will have him look into the mass airflow sensor. i had a 89 grandam a long time ago, i dont remember what was wrong, but he unplugged something around the transmission because it would die after it got hot and then i had to listen and when it was time to shift i had to lay off the gas so it could shift.

i really apprecaite all this, its a good car and worth fixing.


----------



## Whitetail Crazy (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: 99 malibu will crank, but not start*

Be sure to pay attention to the security light- could just need to relearn the key resistance.. I have had them both ways- wouldn't crank and also had would crank but not start.


----------



## grogg1256 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: 99 malibu will crank, but not start*

ok--i keep reading about passlock--and im wondering if this hasnt been the problem all along. the only catch is there is no spark. he has seen the security light, i never have, but he uses the spare key and he started driving my car to work a month or so ago cuz of gas, so its seeing his key alot more then mine. the battery is on charge now and hes gonna try recoding it, and if that doesnt help, hes gonna change the ignition switch. so maybe today??hopefully--


----------



## BUDFAN8 (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: 99 malibu will crank, but not start*

i believe the security system on that car kills the fire to the plugs. its easy and free to try to reset the security system so i think that would be a good place to start.

Bud.


----------



## Whitetail Crazy (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: 99 malibu will crank, but not start*

Sounds like the problem. Just turn the key to the run position and leave it for a while (usually 10 minutes). Security light should go from blinking to steady and car should start. Hope this is all it is. 
Then take and by-pass the stupid system!!!!!


----------



## grogg1256 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: 99 malibu will crank, but not start*

well--still nothing--when the key is in the on position, it just stays lit, no blinking--and he left it for 20 minutes and it never went out. he replaced the ignition switch, and still nothing--it just stays on, and the car just cranks....
tried where you put it into nuetral and that didnt work either
anymore ideas????


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: 99 malibu will crank, but not start*

Has he tried both keys?(yours and his)
How many coil packs does this car have?
Which motor is in the car?


----------



## grogg1256 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: 99 malibu will crank, but not start*

its v6 3.1 L--it has 3 coil packs so he doesnt think all 3 could have gone out at the same time. the power stops at the ignition control module--bot th the old and new one he installed monday. and he tried both keys. he checked all the fuses..and he wants to know if there is anyway to splice wires and bypass the passlock system without having the car running.

and one other thing--the lights had been dimming--i never drive at night, so i didnt know that!!!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: 99 malibu will crank, but not start*

The passlock is controlled by the chip in the key if its the factory alarm system, 
When you turn the key on does the check engine light come on?
With newer cars the ECM controls the ignition module you can't check the module with a test light because the ECM sends and receives .5v signals and when you probe the wire
with a test light you can do more damage than good.
So anyway if there is no Check Engine light with the key on check the 5 amp fuse in the fuse box.


----------



## grogg1256 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: 99 malibu will crank, but not start*

hes using an ohm meter-- i dont know if that makes a difference or not. whats the correct way to reset the computer???? im sure i can do that myself, hes frustrated and maybe he aint doing it right...i really dont know.. i cant pick with anything at the moment, but after the kids are in bed, ill let you know exactly what lights are on when. this is a whole new way to be go-fer ...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: 99 malibu will crank, but not start*

I'm not sure how to reset the passkey system with out the GM scan tool, it may be in the owners manual that kind thing is hard to find published anywhere it kind of defeats the purpose of the system if they put out an easy way to defeat it.
But I would check to see if their any fuses blown first.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: 99 malibu will crank, but not start*

Here is the bypass diagram for PassKey II. I'm not sure but it might be similar to the later PassLock. But you should have a flashing or steady "Security" light if you have a problem with this system. Flashing is a legit security issue(wrong key) and steady is fail safe. In any case the PassKey II killed the fuel injectors I believe and not the ignition.... I think. As many problems as there are with this system TSF should do an authoritative sticky on the subject.

BTW, I used this diagram and successfully bypassed the PassKey II on m y1994 Camaro with a Radio Shack resistor. Mine was in fail safe (steady security light) due to a key cylinder contact failure while the motor was running so it would start OK. I just had to get rid of the light.

This site also has a table of PassKey II resistances. But you need to actually test the key and the new resistor with the same me.ter since many meters are just not that precise to compare to real rated resistances on resistor packaging.

http://shbox.com/1/vats_bypass.jpg

http://shbox.com/1/4th_gen_tech2.html#pass_key


----------



## grogg1256 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: 99 malibu will crank, but not start*

thank you very much for the diagrams--ill save them for him and let him compare--i can bleed brakes and spot a socket, but thats beyond me. i have found so many articles about the passlock that pretty much makes everything wrong with your car a result of the passlock..and i cant find any "official" information on it anywhere--which is understandable, but irritating.


ok--when i turn the key to start--all the dummy lights come on--but there is no dome light when i opened the door, just the one on the floor--when i switched it to on from start, i got the oil, battery and check engine. then i turned it completely off, then back to the on without cranking it--then i got oil, battery, check engine, and a steady security light.

what about the actually computer??? hes installed 3 new components--the icm, the ignition switch and the crank positioning sensor--does it need to relearn that?? and can it learn it without the dealer??


----------



## mack1 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: 99 malibu will crank, but not start*

Hi grogg1256,

Without the scan tool, you can reset the computer error codes by removing the battery cable, then reconnecting it. That may not work for alarm systems, but it will for check engine light, and some of those. Your husband can try that to see.

Have him sit and talk while you type. Make sure he knows we are all gearheads and he among friends. We don't all type well either. Some of us know about alarm systems (I am not one of them) and can probable help him.

Have a nice day.

Best regards,
Mack1


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: 99 malibu will crank, but not start*

Based on what I have seen you post I really don't think you have a PassLock issue. If the Security light was flashing that would mean PassLock was preventing your car from starting. If the car was running and the Security light was on steady that would mean it is in fail safe. The lights you report "on" with the ignition key on seem normal. They would go out once (if) the car started.

So it sounds more and more like an ignition issue like the CPS or similar. I don't have OBDII cars so can't help much with that diagnosis. There are some guys here who can, though. Good luck!


----------



## grogg1256 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: 99 malibu will crank, but not start*

he took the day off to cut grass today--but he thought of something else to check--one of his older cars had a fusible link going between the ignition and starter, and it blew, so he wasnt getting any spark--and that was a troublesome find..do they still use fusible links in newer cars???


----------



## grogg1256 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: 99 malibu will crank, but not start*

ok--we sat down and i summed everything all up--

1999 Malibu LS 3.1 L Style M OBDII

Previously...
-Dim headlights
-Random ABS, Brake, Theft Light, but always off at next start up
-Sun Roof doest always like to close
-Gas gauge works until your down to a half tank, then it starts to go back up instead of down until its empty, then it shows empty
-Sometimes when you turn on the a/c, the gas gauge jumps to full and stays there until you shut it off
-Check engine came on once, but was off at next start up
-occasionally had to tap gas at startup

And then...
-Driving home, turned right --car died, no warning lights, or funny noises, just died.
-Initially restarted, but it was rough and sounded like it had a timing issue.
-Towed it home and now it will crank but not start.

-tried ether, no fire--but you can hear the fuel pump
-spark plug test shows no spark
-checked all fuses inside and underhood
-all 3 coils and coil wire were checked
-changed crank position sensor, no change
-changed ignition control module, no change
-changed igntion switch, no change
-checked the only known fusible link by the alternator, its good
-checked for continuity and connection issues around cps, icm, and pcm
-did the relearn procedure for the computer

It is not passlock, the security light does not flash. Tried to reset it anyways, and the light never went off

The multimeter died after checking the igntion switch--coincidence??

SO whats left??? Why wont my car start????


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: 99 malibu will crank, but not start*

Sounds like you need an exorcist!


----------



## mercedesman (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: 99 malibu will crank, but not start*

did you check the camshaft position sensor
located under the power steering pump if this goes bad you will not have spark also start checking all grounds from battery to body and engine and clean them this should correct some of these problems and yes you will have to remove the power sterring pump to replace it
mercedesman
owner 
sugarland motorwerks


----------



## mercedesman (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: 99 malibu will crank, but not start*

the fuel gage problen is the sending unit in the tank sugguest replacing entire fuel pump assy we have done just the gage sensor and within 4 to 6 weeks the pump goes bad so have to do all over again


----------



## grogg1256 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: 99 malibu will crank, but not start*

he went and had a talk to the guy at the gm garage and he thinks we might have bought a bad ignition control module, so it was exchanged and were getting the new one monday, and he's gonna try that again. we'll get to the fuel gauge if the car ever starts again!!! and of course the tank was just filled that day too...i just tried to mention every little detail hoping combinations might make something stand out. hes been cleaning everything as he goes. i found a really good page: http://www.hotrodlane.cc/New LS Links Page/LS trouble codes/DTC P1361.htm
that explains how the module works, and it seems like if it isnt the module itself, its prolly the pcm. 
the way the haynes book reads, its the crank position sensor, not the cam sensor, but i will check into it, because the haynes book seems to be leaving a lot of things out!!
and the funny thing about the exorcism--when the meter broke--all it would read was 6.66!!! he said it just proved i had electrical demons!!


----------



## AnthonyStargate (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: 99 malibu will crank, but not start*

Has he tried hooking up a code reader?

The way it works is, in theory, the computer (also known as the ECM, electronic control module, just to make it confusing) talks to all the sensors. If there's a dead sensor, the computer will store a code. You hook up the code reader and it reads the code and it might tell you what the problem is.

It doesn't always work. Sometimes the computer will miss a bad sensor and not store a code, but it's essential to have a code reader to work on cars nowadays and it just might solve your problem.

There's a little connector, usually to the left of the steering wheel called an OBD 2 port, which stands for on board diagnostics version 2 port. And the code readers are called OBD II readers. They use Roman numbers just to keep it cryptic. I've seen them for as little as $60 at department stores, and of course auto parts stores sell them.

Best wishes with solving the puzzle!


----------



## dcraker (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: 99 malibu will crank, but not start*



> well--still nothing--when the key is in the on position, it just stays lit, no blinking--and he left it for 20 minutes and it never went out. he replaced the ignition switch, and still nothing--it just stays on, and the car just cranks....
> tried where you put it into nuetral and that didnt work either
> anymore ideas????


maybe i missed it in the thread, i have read each of the post.
So correct me if I am wrong, after you turn the key on even if it's just to put it in the on position, isn't the security light suppose to go off after it has verified that it is the correct key, which is a few seconds at the most?

also agree with AnthonyStargate, could have had the check engine light checked out, but you already disconnected the battery. Not sure if it will still show up after you attempt to start, some cars will relearn the fault codes even though it didn't run.


----------



## grogg1256 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: 99 malibu will crank, but not start*

i think he is going to have to break down and buy a scanner, you cant seem to reason with this thing!! the 2nd ignition module didnt help.
and i dont know why the security light stays on--it never goes off when its in the relearn mode. he left it for a half an hour and all it did was drain the battery--but everything related to it has been changed!!! were missing something somewhere, and i wish i knew what it was!!!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: 99 malibu will crank, but not start*

If he buys one of the consumer scanners I don't think it will help because all they do are read stored codes once you disconnect the battery you erase the stored codes.
It might be time to take it somewhere they have the OTC or Snapon reader that will give you real time sensor readouts. If you can find someone in your area that does mobile 
electronic diagnostic work for dealers and shops he will most likely also have a laptop and software that will not only read the sensor outputs but also the ECM/PCM outputs as well up here in the Phila area there about 20 guys doing it, I don't know about your area but I suspect there must be someone. 
He may very well do it for what you would pay for the scan tool.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: 99 malibu will crank, but not start*

One other thing you might try, Unplug the primary wires(small + & -) off all but one of the coil packs see if you have spark from the remaining one, do this for each of them. If so one of them is shorted and shorting the signal to the others.


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

*Re: 99 malibu will crank, but not start*



wrench97 said:


> once you disconnect the battery you erase the stored codes.


Disconnecting the battery will not clear codes on a OBDII system - only way is to use a scan tool.


----------



## grogg1256 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: 99 malibu will crank, but not start*

i think hes gonna just have to take it somewhere--but he dont like it!! hes been working on cars since he about 10--but you just cant reason out all the sensors and the computers, especially when your used to the way things used to be built. thanks about the info on the scanners--cuz he was getting ready to go buy one, seems like it would just be a waste of money. he just wants to get the thing running again to get rid of it now. 
can you remove the pcm itself and take it in?? i know its kinda odd, but it would save a tow charge--were about 20 miles from town.


----------



## mack1 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: 99 malibu will crank, but not start*

OBDII started in 1996 and disconnecting the battery cable on that model S10 Blazer will clear the codes. I haven't tried it on 97 and up. The scanner tool works also.:grin:


----------



## grogg1256 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: 99 malibu will crank, but not start*

i just found something else thatll cause a crank but no start--park/nuetral safety switch!!!maybe??? hopefully...


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: 99 malibu will crank, but not start*

No, the park/neutral safety switch prevents cranking. It does not affect ignition.


----------



## Whitetail Crazy (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: 99 malibu will crank, but not start*

Just an FYI, My cheapo scanner from autozone reads and clears engine codes. Just doesn't do body codes such as ABS. I believe that I paid $60 for it about 5 years ago.


----------



## mack1 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: 99 malibu will crank, but not start*

Hi grogg1256,

If you could post some pictures of the electrical prints, we might be of help in troubleshooting the system. The ones relating to the ignition system, including the inputs and outputs to the PCM. 

Bests regards,
Mack1


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: 99 malibu will crank, but not start*



Midnight Tech said:


> Disconnecting the battery will not clear codes on a OBDII system - only way is to use a scan tool.


Clears them on a 2000 Lasbre.


----------



## dcraker (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: 99 malibu will crank, but not start*

when it comes to reseting the codes, if i remember correct both sides are true.

*you can reset codes with disconnecting battery
and you can reset codes only by scan tool*

from what I recall there is Soft codes and Hard codes
Soft codes can be reset by disconnecting the battery
Hard codes are reset by using a scan tool

so unless I am out of the loop of the car world that much, this still applies AFAIK


----------



## AnthonyStargate (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: 99 malibu will crank, but not start*

Sorry Grogg, the park/neutral safety switch stops all electricity from flowing to the starter. So if the switch is open (like a light switch that is turned off), there is no electricity going to the starter, so the starter won't crank at all. And like a light switch, it is either open (no electrcity flowing) or closed (electricity flows).

It's possible that the neutral safety switch can become misadjusted from the driver moving the shift lever back and forth a jillion times. In that case, when he tried to start the car, he would hear nothing, even with the shift lever in park or neutral. The fix for that is to jiggle the shift lever a little forward and backward while trying to start the car. Then you remove the shroud around the shift lever, loosen the screws around the switch, nudge it forward or back just a mite to the position where the car starts, then tighten it down.

Have you made an progress with the Malibu?

A happy Independence Day to everyone! I'm going to Historic Fort Snelling to see the re-enactors dressed as soldiers from 1827. It promises to be great fun!


----------



## grogg1256 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: 99 malibu will crank, but not start*

on the obd II website--the neutral safety switch was marked under crank but no start--??? i just read and passed on information--im getting desperate!!
he bought a scanner today--one that does it all--and no codes were found, so either unhooking the battery does erase them, or whatever it was didnt throw a code....
im at a loss...any ideas????


----------



## grogg1256 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: 99 malibu will crank, but not start*

what are the symptoms of the actual ignition cylinder --not the switch--being bad??


----------



## grogg1256 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: 99 malibu will crank, but not start*

the electrical mystery is solved!!! it was the ignition module the entire time!! everything else checked out and kept leading my husband back to the ignition module--which had already changed twice with no results, he went to oreillys and had them test #2, and it still tested good, but he made them give him another one. when he installed ignition module #3, he got spark back! i dont know if there is a bad batch of them or what--but it was definitely the module.
thanks for all the help!!


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Wow, great! I was getting almost as exhausted as your poor husband must be. ;-) Hope the car treats you well for awhile.


----------

